# wat da flip does a pleco eat?



## lbj23 (Jun 20, 2004)

I have a pleco in my 55gallon tank wit 2 piranha's and when ever its feeding time for da P's the damn pleco gets in the way. I threw some crab meat in there many times to feed the P's but the pleco came to it right quick and started suckin on it. Not jus that but it made a HUGE mess in the tank. there were shreds of crab meat everywehre and I know it wasnt from the P's. If da pleco gets in the way of the P one more time during feeding, im afraid that it will become food for the P's.
wat da hell do u feed Pleco's, i always thought they'd get full from eatin all da crap off from da glass n da bottom of da tank, but mine is always hungry for food when it come to feedin time. Any suggestions would be helpful
THANKS!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Funny you should mention this, my pleco does the same to my piranha. LOL, i have a feeling that the pleco will cease to exist one day. I didn't put them together for amusement, he does not like the 10 gallon i have and he jumped out of it. Found him one day in the back of the tank, put him back in and what do you know, he tries to keep getting out. So, i put him in the 60 w/ the P's but Killer finished them off.

However, i feed the pleco alage wafers as well. Have not yet seen the piranha try to eat one, but i just started yesterday with the wafers.

*I think my pleco thinks he's a piranha, he eats everything that Killer does. Beefheart, bloodworms, tropical flakes, what's left of the krill and dead feeders that Killer does not eat*


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

they eat those little alage sinking pellets.


----------



## Piranha_Mafia (Sep 23, 2004)

omnivorous f*cks will eat algae and every piece of food scraps in the tank. Great window claners and the most non-fussy eater in the fish world. The fish are hardy and have great constitution compare to other more delicate fishes requires little care as it can thrive under the most difficult of conditions.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

alrite mate algea waffers, cucumber, all sorts of herbivourious sinking foods.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Mine ate a sleeping guppy, no sh*t.

Generally they prefer algea wafers which you can supplement with slices of cucumber. They also like to nibble on driftwood which is always nice to have a piece of in your tank


----------



## lbj23 (Jun 20, 2004)

aite cool, thanks to ya'll who gave me an idea haha, so im guessing the fish store will have the algae waffers? i hope. 
haha same here killerbee, my pleco thinks he's da sh*t too, he eats everyhting and anything thrown in da tank..... and hella yea pleco's are great cleanin up fish because of this fish my glass and tank is soooooo clean, i luve this fish, im gonna get me 1 more maybe, cuz i don't think this 1 will last long, the P's were messing wit it today, i guess theyre jus playin wit it, or are jus hungry and see da pleco as food.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

update: seems Killer likes alage wafers too, LOL..as soon as i dropped them in, BaM he would get some, pleco came over and assisted.


----------

